# Memorial Day - Flag of Our Fallen



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Please be respectful and leave the politics out of this topic.

I wanted to post this picture to honor the men and women of our Armed Services who have honored us all in service to our Nation.

U.S. Army Air Force WWII B-17 Strategic Bomber Dual .50 Caliber Machine Gun Turret Gunner 
Burial with U.S. Army Honor Guard:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Amen


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im an Air Force Vet and my Flag will be flying...


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Hear, hear.

Retired Coastie. Flag is proudly out and representing the fallen.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Amen! Love it brother!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you to all who gave their all...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd like to link this from last year regarding Memorial Day from Taylor Larimore of the Bogleheads.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3200#p60174


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'd like to link this from last year regarding Memorial Day from Taylor Larimore of the Bogleheads.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3200#p60174


Amen...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Took this Monday while finding my Grandpas flag.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That is a really cool picture, @Sbcgenii!

So many flags....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Thank you to all who gave their all...


Nice picture, @ctrav!

I like your stone and brick on your house, too - so very Texas!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> That is a really cool picture, @Sbcgenii!
> 
> So many flags....


There is well over 3000 flags out there. My grandpas last name started with T and his flag was in the 2900s.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks @FlowRider as I get lucky on the pics. Yes it is a Texas home for sure...


----------

